# How Indians make silage.



## CherryBlosson (Mar 27, 2009)

Here is a great guide as to how Indians make some handy silage for their cow feeding problems. There are step by step instructions so you may want to try it out yourselves.

Good Cow Feed for all Seasons / Radio Scripts / Farm Radio International


----------



## litening (Mar 27, 2009)

I like the way different people have developed different ways in which to get the same results. I think we can all learn and improve on our methodology by being curious as to how others do the same work. Great site and thanks for that.


----------

